# Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung



## kartal03 (15. März 2015)

*Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Hi,

ich möchte gerne meinen PC (CPU) mit einer Wasserkühlung ausstatten.
Daber möchte ich nicht viel ausgeben und habe daher die meisten Komponenten gebraucht gekauft.
Aktuell habe ich bereits eine EKWB Pumpe, einen 120mm sowie einen 240mm Radiator von Alphacool,
sowie den Block für den Prozessor.
Außerdem besitze ich einige 11/8 und 13/10 Anschlüsse, was mich zu meiner ersten Frage bringt.
Kann ich Schläuche mit verschiedenen Durchmessern in einem Kreislauf benutzen?

Im Supermarkt um die Ecke habe ich mir eine 5 Liter Flasche mit destiliertem Wasser besorgt.
Wenn ich nun die Komponenten vor dem Einbau reinige, kann ich das auch mit Leitungswasser machen,
oder sollte ich auch da zum destiliertem Wasser greifen? Kann ich beim reinigen des Kühlblocks, der Radiatoren usw.
beispielsweise Essigreiniger oder ähnliches nutzen?

Meine letzte Frage lautet, was ich zum Finalen befüllen des Kreislaufes nutzen soll. Man soll ja antikorrosions Mittel nehmen.
Was für eine eignet sich denn dafür? Brauche ich ansonsten noch irgendwelche Mittelchen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## GusTarballs (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Reinigen am besten nach folgendem Guide:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gen/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html

Als Zusatz zu destilliertem Wasser wird häufig Glysantin G48 verwendet, Dosis etwa 1:10 bis 1':20.


----------



## NatokWa (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Glysantin NICHT !! benutzen , nur Dummköpfe nutzen ein Frostschutz für Autos in einer WaKü , das Zeug kann ausflocken und deine Komponenten zusetzen und dadurch unter umständen unbrauchbar machen .

Es gibt eine menge Zusätze für WaKü-Kreisläufe wie z.B. :Nanoxia CoolForce CF1 - Base Corrosion Blocker - 100 ml | eBay 

Wichtig ist das das Zeug NICHT Leitend ist  und Korosionsschutz bietet .


----------



## SpatteL (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Hmm... komisch nur, das diese Kombination in allen WaKü-Foren empfohlen wird.
Ich habe da auch noch nie von Problemen gelesen.
Ich selbst nutze es bei mir seit über 5 Jahren und hatte noch keinerlei Probleme.

MfG

Edit:
[Sammelthread] Der Schläuche, Anschlüsse & Wasserzusätze - Thread (6)
Wakü-FAQ: Wasser und Korrosionsschutz - Meisterkuehler
G48 für meine Wakü?
Glysantin G 30 oder G48 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Das "nicht-Leitend" kann man auch vergessen.
Sobald das Zeug mit den Kühlern oder kleinen Staubpartikeln in Berührung kommt, nimmt es Ionen und andere Stoffe auf und wird dadurch leitend.


----------



## GusTarballs (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Glysantin NICHT !! benutzen , nur Dummköpfe nutzen ein Frostschutz für Autos in einer WaKü , das Zeug kann ausflocken und deine Komponenten zusetzen und dadurch unter umständen unbrauchbar machen .



Ich glaube nicht, dass G48 in destilliertem Wasser ausflockt. Hast du einen Beweis?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Diese Nanoxia-Soße statt G48 zu empfehlen ist schon starker Tobak! Bevor ich mir dieses Nanoxia Zeug in den Kreislauf kippen würde, würde ich noch eher Lebensmittelfarbe rein schütten 

G48 ist sehr bewährt als Korrosionsschutz in Waküs. Hab es selbst auch seit Jahren in verschieden Waküs im Einsatz und keine Problem damit.  Man sollte es allerdings anders dosieren als im Autokühler. 

Zwar ist es so, dass es bei allen glykolbasierten Korrosionschutzzusätzen vorkommen kann dass Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen ausgewaschen werden, was zu trüben Schläuchen und Rückständen im Wasser führt, aber zur Gruppe der glykolbasierten Zusätze gehört dieses Nanoxia-Zeug genauso wie G48 - nur hat sich G48  im Gegensatz zu der Nanoxia-Soße als Wakü-Korrosionschutz über viele Jahre bewährt. Die allermeisten "speziellen" Wakü-Zusatze haben nicht ohne Grund einen ziemlich schlechten Ruf in der Wakü-Szene. Es gibt nur wenige spezielle Korrosionschutzzusätze im Wakü-Bereich die ähnlich bewährt und verbreitet sind wie G48. Nanoxia CoolForce CF1 gehört da definitiv nicht dazu . 

Was das Thema Leitfähigkeit angeht hat SpatteL ja schon das wichtigste gesagt.


----------



## Rayken (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Ich benuze auch G48 mit destiliertem Wasser, hab da auch keine Ausflockungen oder dergleichen.


----------



## kartal03 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Gut, dann wäre das ja geklärt 
Ist das "mischen" von unterschiedlich großen Schläuchen auch kein Problem? Oder kann es das Wasser ausbremsen?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Der Schlauchdurchmesser hat im Normalfall sehr geringen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss. Verschiedene Schläuche im gleichen Kreislauf sind daher normalerweise kein Problem.


----------



## mda31 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Wurde zwar schon Alles gesagt aber ich muss da auch noch mal schreiben das ich mit dem G48 keinerlei Probleme habe. Innovatek wohl wenn es klar sein soll.


----------



## Chrissi (19. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Ich nutze jetzt seid über 5 Jahren reines dest. Wasser ohne irgendwelche Zusätze. Hatte bisher 0 Probleme. Bei mir ist noch nie irgendwas korrodiert.


----------



## kartal03 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Habe auch gehört, dass dies so möglich sei.
Bin mir aber dennoch unsicher, möchte meine Komponenten nicht verrosten lassen


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Rost braucht mehr als Wasser.. Sauerstoff bzw. luft zum Beispiel... Somit wäre dies dein geringstes Problem... Damit will ich hier jedoch keinesfalls den Nutzern einer wakü nicht widersprechen... Wobei mich ebenfalls interessieren würde wofür ein Zusatz wahrhaftig nötig wäre aus eben angeführtem Grund...


----------



## VJoe2max (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Sauerstoff ist gelöst auch in einem Wakükreislauf vorhanden, aber um Rost im Sinne von Rotrost von Eisen in feuchter Luft geht es hier nicht. Oxidation kommt nur in geringem Maße in einer Wakü vor und hat, wenn überhaupt, allenfalls geringe optische Auswirkungen (blankes Kupfer wird langsam durch eine dünne Oxidschicht belegt, die es dunkler macht).

Beim Korrosionsschutz geht es um elektrochemische/galvanische Korrosion zwischen verschieden edlen Metallen im Kreislauf. In einem Wakü-Kreislauf kommt typischer Weise nicht ausschließlich Kupfer in Wasserkontakt. Auch Messing, Lötzinn und Nickel sind meist mit dem Kühlmedium in Kontakt. Da diese Metalle bzw. Legierungen unedler als Kupfer sind, baut sich unweigerlich ein gewisses Korrosionspotential auf. Bei den vorgenannten Metallen und Legierungen sind die Potentiale gegenüber Kupfer, das im Normalfall das edelste Metall im Kreislauf darstellt, zwar relativ gering, aber auf lange Frist ist ohne Korrosionsschutz nicht zu vermeiden, durch das vor allem die unedlen Komponenten trotz Eigenpassiverung langsam korrodieren und angegriffen werden (Auflösung von Nickelschichten z.B.). Auch das Kupfer kann dabei sichtbar anlaufen. Mit Korrosionschutzzusätzen wie G48 kann man derartige Prozesse nahezu vollständig vermeiden bzw. extrem verlangsamen. In wirksamen Korrosionsschutzzusätzen wie G48 sind passende Korrosionsinhibitoren gelöst, die sich auf molekularer Ebene dicht auf den Metalloberflächen festsetzen. So werden die metallischen Oberflächen elektrisch vom Elektrolyten getrennt. Entsprechend können trotz vorhandener Korrosionspotentiale keine bzw. nur noch minimale Korrosionströme durch das Kühlmittel fließen. Dessen Leitfähigkeit reicht aus oben bereits genannten Gründen nach kurzer Zeit in einem Wakü-Kreislauf aus, um Korrosionsströme zu tragen. Im Übrigen hat destilliertes/entmineralisiertes Wasser sogar im PE-Kanister bereits eine gewisse Leitfähigkeit durch Autoprotolyse. 

Ohne Korrosionströme kommt es jedenfalls nicht zu Korrosionerscheinungen an den Oberflächen der gefährdeten metallischen Oberflächen. Genau zum gleichen Zweck, allerdings bei höheren Korrosionpotentialen (da Alu sehr unedel ist), wird G48 auch im Kühlwasserkreislauf von Autos eignesetzt. Dort kommt allerdings noch zusätzlich die Frostschutzwirkung von Glykol in hoher Konzentration zum tragen, welches auch als Lösungsmittel für die Korrosionsinhibitoren dient. Da Frostschutz naturgemäß in einer Wakü keine Rolle spielt und normalerweise geringeres Korrosionspotential besteht, können erheblich geringere Konzentrationen genutzt werden. Bei üblichen Cu-CuZn-SnAgCu-Ni-Kreisläufen die nur moderates Korrosionspotential entfalten, fährt man daher mit G48 Konzentrationen von 1:20 bis 1:10 bereits sehr gut. Sind auch Alu-Kühler im Spiel, die gegenüber Kupfer ein hohes Korrosionspotential haben, sollte der G48-Anteil erhöht werden, den hier besteht die Gefahr tiefer Korrosionsnarben und relativ großer Mengen von Korrosionsprodukten aus der Auflösung des Aluminiums, die in den Kreislauf geschwemmt werden. Besser ist es also auf Alu im Medienkontakt komplett zu verzichten (vor allem auf nicht eloxiertes blankes Alu).


----------



## Wortakrobat (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Danke für diese Antwort, habe darauf gehofft das du antwortest auf Grund deiner Erfahrung und der Ausführlichkeit die in meinen Augen immer sehr zufriedenstellend ist und ich schon des Öfteren etwas von dir gelesen hatte. Auch hier ist aus meiner Sicht alles beantwortet was mich angeht. Danke hierfür.


----------



## mda31 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Und, was bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, hat G48 bzw. Glykol eine schmierende Wirkung was der Laufruhe und Langlebigkeit der Pumpe zu Gute kommt / kommen kann.


----------



## dA_soul (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Verschieden Schlauchdurchmesser sind überhaupt kein Problem, verjüngungen auf 1/4 " (13,16 mm, meist 2 - 3 mm Wandstärke der Verschraubung ist man bei~ 9 mm)  hast du eh an den Gewinden.


----------



## kartal03 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Danke für die Antworten!
Wo kann ich denn günstig an G48 kommen? Bzw in kleinen Mengen


----------



## SpatteL (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

In Baumärkten gibt es das meist im KfZ-Bereich in 1,5l Flaschen(kleiner gibt es das glaube ich nicht) für 10-15€.
Im Internet findest du es für weniger als 10€ + Versand, also auch so um 13-15€.
Bei 1:10 reicht das also für 15l dest. Wasser(also 16,5l Gemisch).

MfG


----------



## Marcel94 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Guten Abend,

ich habe bereits viel in Foren über Wasserkühlungen bzw. dem Kühlmedium gelesen und sehr viele neigen, meiner Ansicht nach aus Unsicherheit, dazu "Fertigprodukte" zu verwenden. Jedoch als Enthusiasten, wie ich beinahe alle Leute nennen würden, die eine Wasserkühlung in Computern verwenden, finde ich, ist es keine Lösung.  Darum fand ich den Beitrag von VJoe2max umso besser. Doch da drängt sich mir eine Frage auf: Ist es nicht möglich, dass die Viskosität des Wassers durch die Zugabe von G48 recht schnell ansteigt und die Kühlleistung damit abnimmt? 

MfG


----------



## SpatteL (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Joe würde da sicher wieder einen halben Roman schreiben und es bis in ins kleinste Detail erklären, ich fasste das mal Kurz zusammen:

Es hat keinen Einfluss.

Es mag vielleicht sein, das die Viskosität schlechter wird, aber bei einem Mischungsverhältnis von 1:10-1:20 ist das so gering, das man das Wahrscheinlich keine Verschlechterung der Kühlleistung  messen kann.
Zumal der Durchfluss ja allgemein nur einen sehr geringen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Jep - kurz und knapp kann man das so sagen  - allerdings nur innerhalb der für alufreie Waküs üblichen Glykolkonzentrationen. Die leichte Viskositätsänderung hat nur minimalen Einfluss auf den Druchfluss, der seinerseit im Regelfall nur minimalen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat, sofern man sich nicht bereits im Ausgangszustand am Rande kritischer Werte bewegt. Letzteres ist aber selbst mit schwachen Pumpen in großen Kreisläufen fast nur möglich wenn irgendwo was verstopft ist. Außerdem bringt eine leichte Viskositätsangaben gegenüber reinem Wasser den von mda31 genannten positiven Effekt für die Lebensdauer der Pumpenlager und bezüglich Laufruhe mit. 

Bei hohen Glykolkontratrationen sieht es zumindest mit dem theoretischen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung etwas anders aus. Das ist aber nur teilweise auf die erhöhte Viskosität zurückzuführen, sondern auch auf die Tatsache, dass Glykol eine etwas geringere Wärmekapazität hat als Wasser. Zwar hat Glykol für eine Flüssigkeit noch eine recht hohe Wärmekapazität, aber an Wasser kommt, es wie fast alle anderen flüssigen Medien nicht heran. Erhöht man die Glykolkonzentration über das übliche Maß hinaus (z.B. um Alu-Kühler vor schneller Korrosion zu bewahren) sollte sich die Wärmekapazität dementsprechend mit steigender Konzentration verschlechtern - nicht drastisch aber vermutlich auch nicht vernachlässigbar. Ob das in der Praxis einen messbaren Effekt in Punkto verschlechterter Kühlleistung mit sich bringt, sei mal dahingestellt, aber bei sehr hohen Glykolkonzentrationen ist eigentlich davon auszugehen.
 Indirekt führen so hohe Glykolkonzntrationen natürlich auch über die Viskositätssteigerung dazu, dass die Pumpe mehr Arbeit hat und der Durchfluss zusätzlich sinkt. Das macht sich zwar wie gesagt im Normalfall kaum bemerkbar, hängt aber eben auch von Ausgangsniveau ab und wenn man es übertriebt kann eine Pumpe dabei u. U. auch das Zeitliche segnen.

Da man es aber in einer Wakü tunlichst vermeidet derart hohe Gykolkonzentrationen zu fahren, gibt zu solchen Glykol-Eskapaden recht wenig Messwerte aus der Praxis, und wenn dann meistens keine aussagekräftigen.


----------



## kartal03 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

War heute im örtlichen Supermarkt und habe dort eine Menge Frostschutzmittel fürs Auto gefunden, aber nirgendswo war angegeben, ob es sich um G48 handelt.
Wie kann ich, herausfinden, ob es das wirklich ist?


----------



## SpatteL (31. März 2015)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zur ersten Wasserkühlung*

Beim "original" von BASF steht es groß drauf^^

MfG

Edit:
G48 ist blau, es gibt aber auch noch andere z.B. G40(rot) oder G05(gelb)
Produkte | GlysantinÂ®
Die haben alle eine leicht andere Zusammensetzung für verschiedene Motoren, für die WaKü ist das aber egal.


----------

